# Living Film On Aquarium Class After Cycle?



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I recently cycled a 55, its almost three weeks now and my testings have me convinced the cycle is complete. Now i have had several aquariums and im aware of bacteria blooms and green water but after my bacteria bloom cleared i started to notice little clearish dots on the glass, almost like algea but not green. So i used my magfloat and cleaned it, the next day its back.... clean it again and checked after a few hours and its reforming already! So i clean it again the next day and i relized its floating around in my tank after i wipe the sides down... almost looks like micro bubbles. It never fails tho... the next day the little things are back on the glass and not floating in the water...

I have never seen this b4? Maybe bacteria? I have a single common goldfish in there and he is in great shape.... and i get no bad readings when testing water.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Dont know what it is but its normal and nothing to worry about. 
I have had the same thing happen to me aswell and it will eventually slow down or go away completely.

Its like a small film of micro organisms or something. As long as its not planaria then i wouldnt worry about it.

Do you leave your lights on long?


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

I have the lights on an eight hour timer... was going to add java moss and fern, havent yet. Its only two 32w 48'' T8s over a 55gal.


----------

